# Too much smokey flavoring/taste...



## echow87 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am not sure where to post this but I was using a charcoal smoker (WSM) to smoke two chickens.

The food seems to have too much smokey flavoring/taste. I used charcoal briquettes and just three chunks of hickory (about 3" by 2" each). Top vent = 100% opened, bottom vents = 30% or so. I started smoking it at around 235 to low 200s.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Was there any black/dark soot on the skins? Rubs off on your hand a bit? And how long were they in there to get to what final temp? 170-ish I'd guess, but...


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah like Rich said how long were they in there and also you said only 3 pieces of hickory. Do you mean for the entire smoke or at the start?


----------



## glued2it (Dec 27, 2007)

When smoking poultry, I gage by the color of the skin. When the skin reaches a dark golden brown, I stop applying smoke. 

I like hickory on poultry but it can be little strong for poultry.
I will smoke to a lighter color.

This should help you here.
http://www.smoking-meat.com/barbecue-woods.html

Remember you also want your smoke thin and blue and not White and billowing.

Like ds7672 mentioned. Use one chunk at a time.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 27, 2007)

As mentioned, check the smoke color.   Can you guess which is good and which is bad? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












As also mentioned, hickory can easily overpower a bird.   My wife won't even eat chicken if I try to use hickory.........just to smokey for her.  Now apple she is ok with..........might try a milder wood.

Good luck.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 27, 2007)

Excellent pic demo there FBJ!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Best way to show people I have seen yet. Points!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, a pic is worth a couple of words........or something like that.  LOL

Thanks,


----------



## fritz (Dec 27, 2007)

Not sure if this is the problem, but here is my two cents.

In order for wood to BURN CLEANLY, it has to first be dry and
"seasoned". Why do that if you're just going to allow the wood cells
to soak up water?
When you soak the wood, as it dries when heat is applied, there is a
point when parts of the wood are JUST dry enough to actually start to
smolder.... but because the temperature is below the point of full
combustion, the burn is incomplete and the smoke and steam carry with
it unburnt components that you really DON'T want on your food.
This conglomerate of unburnt particles are lumped together into the
word 'creosote' - a gummy, tarry compound that, when enough
accumulates in a chimney or in your pit, is combustible by itself,
(because it contains UNBURNT stuff!)

The purpose of this story is: I, for one, don't want creosote,
unburnt, bitter, tarry substances on my food.
I want a nice subtle, but noticeable smokey flavor on my food.
I want a nice, well-established smoke ring in the meat, indicating
that the heat, smoke and enzymes and sugars in the meat have had a
nice day interacting in the pit.
I don't want unburnt components of incomplete combustion, like glue,
adhering to the outside surfaces of the meat, PREVENTING the above-
mentioned interaction of heat, smoke and enzymes and sugars in the meat.

THAT is why I and lots of "old-timers" say "Don't Soak Your Wood".
(why would you soak something you intend to burn??? That white stuff
you see when it first starts smoldering is mostly steam.)


----------



## flash (Dec 27, 2007)

You should also stop applying smoke when internal temps reach 140º as the pores in the meat have shut up and will accept no more smoke. 
As to wood to use. Hickory is ok, but for chickens, use pecan or any of the fruit woods like orange, grapefruit, peach, etc.

Oh, and i soak my wood.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 27, 2007)

Good point flash! The 140Âº rule Is a great one to follow. I should have mentioned it.
If I'm doing quaters I don't take temp just a leg wiggle and clear juice.
When I usually get the desird color for poultry, The temp is about 130-140Âº. 
I should have mentioned that too.
Thanks flash!


The wood soaking debate can be found here!


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Heya Flash, I think there has been a misunderstanding on the 140Â° thing. You can still increase the smoke flavor, but after that temp, the smoke ring will no longer increase in size due to chemistry mistry...  ;{)


----------



## flash (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess, if you continue to add wood to the fire? I would tend to think it would stay on the surface of the meat though, so therefore the excessive smokey taste. I do not eat the skin any way.


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep. The food still smokes, but the smoke ring...which, BTW is a mini nitrite cure- stops it's penetration into the meat.


----------



## fritz (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Glued,

I posted this on the wrong thread to begin with, will post it on the link you metioned.


----------



## echow87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies...The smoking coming out of it was white actually. I placed all three chunks into the smoker at once.

Did not realize hickory is not great for poultry. I usually smoke beef only, first time smoking chicken. Will definitely keep note of it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 So my solution is to use one chunk at a time?

Off topic: WSM = fantastic smoker. I am starting to like it a lot more than my chargriller w/ sfb. Chargriller requires A TON of fuel to keep it running and temps just kept jumping around.


----------



## capt dan (Dec 29, 2007)

Yepper!


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 29, 2007)

Has the point of only applying smoke until 140F been proven? I have sen several members here with differing opinions. Myself, I have always applied smoke throughout the cook time but wonder if there is proof to support either position. BTW. I do not soak my wood.


----------



## stlouisstylebbq (Dec 29, 2007)

I create smoke with 100% apple wood pellets and charcoal for the heat. Next time I smoke I'll try to cut the smoke time in half to see if there is a noticible differance. 

Question? If the smoke burns your eyes is it too much smoke?


----------



## packplantpath (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't go by that.  If your eyes are like mine, they burn at nothing.  I don't have to be able to see the smoke for them to start burning.  Some peoples eyes would never burn.  Just remember.  Never billowing white smoke.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 2, 2008)

As you said, just start with less wood if you are getting a white billowy smoke. I start with one small chunk and replenish when needed. Also I would consider using a milder wood for poultry; apple or cherry or even a pecan apple mix.


----------



## flash (Jan 2, 2008)

I was taught that by my mentor and have read it in several places. The way I tend to handle it is I pour the smoke to it up to 140º, after that internal temp is met, I periodically add a chunk, but just now and then. I think it really depends on how much smoke flavor you want in your end product. As this post mentioned excessive smoke flavoring, I think this would be a good method to try and see if it helps.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 2, 2008)

Well put flash!


----------



## sdeters69 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please explain the difference between white and blue smoke? I read all the post and NOw I am confused. 

So do not soak the wood or soak the wood?

Also where do you put the wood chunks at when it is time to start smoking? I have a two barrel type system Like is shown. I have two grates in my small barrel. One grate I put the Charcoal on (Bottom grate) and the the other grate I put the wood on. Is this the proper way. Or do you put the wood directly on your charcoal?

I am new and the last couple of times I smoked food it was white as a rice and plenty of it.  The snack sticks turned out ok but They could always taste better if I do it correctly and use the correct smoke amount

Thanks


----------



## ron50 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe on the WSM that you add the wood directly to the charcoal.

As far as soak or don't soak that argument is older then both of us.

I have tried it both ways, it make make a little difference but it either way the food wwill come out just fine.

Blue smoke or thin blue smoke is a barely visible very light bluish grey smoke. This is what you want. it means the wood is burning correctly and the smoke is flavoring the meat. Look at the photo on the first page of this post with the two smokers. See the one on the right how the smoke is thinner and has a bluish tinge? The smoker on the left has thick white billowy smoke, something you want to avoid.

Thick white or billowing smoke usually means you are burning too much wood or the fire is not getting enough oxygen causing the wood to burn incompletely and releasing nasty particles of combustion called creosote which can deposit itself on your food, rendering it bitter and ruining the meat.


----------



## flash (Jan 3, 2008)

throw that soaked wood chunks right on the charcoal. And you want your smoke to look like the one on the right.


----------

